# Cobra Kai series 2 trailer



## Headhunter (Mar 8, 2019)

looks good looks like more focus on the karate and dojo rivalry than teenage angst this series. 

Also fair play to Daniel teaching for free.


----------



## JR 137 (Mar 8, 2019)

We finally get a premier date. Cool trailer too.


----------



## Headhunter (Mar 9, 2019)

Interesting promo photo here. 2 things. First looks like Daniels demoted Robbie to white belt as he had a black belt in the tournament and kind of weird his daughters a white belt as its been shown she's done karate since she was a kid.


----------



## JR 137 (Mar 9, 2019)

In the video all the students - Daniel’s and Johnny’s - were wearing white belts when training. I guess the black belts are competition belts or something.


----------



## Headhunter (Mar 9, 2019)

JR 137 said:


> In the video all the students - Daniel’s and Johnny’s - were wearing white belts when training. I guess the black belts are competition belts or something.


That's just weird lol. It makes sense for Robbie because Daniel never gave him a black belt as he entered himself but for cobra Kai it's weird they'd go from black belts in competition to white belts again. I get it from a film making point of view. Seeing people fighting at the end in black belts looks a lot more visually pleasing than white belts


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Mar 9, 2019)

Headhunter said:


> That's just weird lol. It makes sense for Robbie because Daniel never gave him a black belt as he entered himself but for cobra Kai it's weird they'd go from black belts in competition to white belts again. I get it from a film making point of view. Seeing people fighting at the end in black belts looks a lot more visually pleasing than white belts


If I remember right, daniel had to be given a fake black belt in the original movie. It might be a style where the only two belts are white and black, so his daughter, despite training could not be at black yet.

The other option is that the belt is based on current training-in my original school if you went over a year without training, you would be given a provisional belt until you could prove that you deserved your original belt. I doubt that's where they're going with it in the show, but it could make sense since (iirc) his daughter hasn't actually trained in years.


----------



## Headhunter (Mar 9, 2019)

kempodisciple said:


> If I remember right, daniel had to be given a fake black belt in the original movie. It might be a style where the only two belts are white and black, so his daughter, despite training could not be at black yet.
> 
> The other option is that the belt is based on current training-in my original school if you went over a year without training, you would be given a provisional belt until you could prove that you deserved your original belt. I doubt that's where they're going with it in the show, but it could make sense since (iirc) his daughter hasn't actually trained in years.


No miyagis style has no belts at all because when he asked what belt he was he replied "canvas jc penny you like?" So there's no belts at all in that style. I wonder if the writers or directors actually have any training. I know in the originals pat Johnson was one of chuck Norris's black belts and the guy who played Bobby in the original was a legit black belt who actually still teaches today


----------



## JR 137 (Mar 9, 2019)

kempodisciple said:


> If I remember right, daniel had to be given a fake black belt in the original movie. It might be a style where the only two belts are white and black, so his daughter, despite training could not be at black yet.
> 
> The other option is that the belt is based on current training-in my original school if you went over a year without training, you would be given a provisional belt until you could prove that you deserved your original belt. I doubt that's where they're going with it in the show, but it could make sense since (iirc) his daughter hasn't actually trained in years.


Lamar from the Revenge of the Nerds was a brown belt.




The fat guy was too.




Just sayin’.


----------



## JR 137 (Mar 9, 2019)

Guy kneeling right behind Kreese is a green belt. I’m pretty sure Lamar was a green belt when they were sparring in the dojo. He probably got promoted to brown belt in between that day and the tournament.




Realistically, what probably happened was them handing out belts to the uncredited people/people without lines, ran out, and they probably had to scrounge up anything else they could find quickly.

Edit: I guess Lamar’s name was Roberts. His belt looks green to me when he point fights Bobby Brown (great name):





Not that any of this is really important anyway. We’re making more of it than the writers did IMO.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Mar 9, 2019)

JR 137 said:


> Lamar from the Revenge of the Nerds was a brown belt.
> View attachment 22146
> 
> The fat guy was too.
> ...


Thos were cobra kai guys though. Different style


----------



## JR 137 (Mar 15, 2019)

kempodisciple said:


> Thos were cobra kai guys though. Different style


No idea why I quoted you here. I was just saying in general. Johnny’s Cobra Kais wear white belts in the dojo, yet are black belts at tournaments. Kreese’s crew wore black and colored belts in the dojo and competition.


----------



## Headhunter (Mar 21, 2019)

Ah new clip makes sense of the whole white belt thing from the cobra Kai point of view 

What type of Cobra would you rather be? | Cobra Kai


----------



## JR 137 (Mar 21, 2019)

Headhunter said:


> Ah new clip makes sense of the whole white belt thing from the cobra Kai point of view
> 
> What type of Cobra would you rather be? | Cobra Kai


Certainly explains it, leaving nothing to the imagination. I love it.


----------



## Headhunter (Apr 4, 2019)

New trailer people. Tbh while this does look good Daniel vs Johnny Johnny vs kreese etc but some of this seems more like a chuck Norris movie and honestly it doesn't promote martial arts in a good way with the school fights being that way idk it looks epic and exciting and of course I'll watch but seems they're going down more the action route than the character drama from the first series and the movies. But that could just be the way it's edited for the trailer


----------



## JR 137 (Apr 4, 2019)

Headhunter said:


> New trailer people. Tbh while this does look good Daniel vs Johnny Johnny vs kreese etc but some of this seems more like a chuck Norris movie and honestly it doesn't promote martial arts in a good way with the school fights being that way idk it looks epic and exciting and of course I'll watch but seems they're going down more the action route than the character drama from the first series and the movies. But that could just be the way it's edited for the trailer


Yeah, quite possibly the trailer to get people interested vs the actual storyline. I’m really looking forward to it.


----------



## JR 137 (Apr 4, 2019)

Here’s an interesting article from a pro reviewer who’s seen the first 2 season 2 episodes 
Cobra Kai Season 2 Strikes Hard And Shows No Mercy


----------



## Headhunter (Apr 4, 2019)

JR 137 said:


> Yeah, quite possibly the trailer to get people interested vs the actual storyline. I’m really looking forward to it.


One thing I thought weird was Johnny was working with kreese again. Now probably that'll end up causing conflict but seriously he nearly choked the guy out after losing a competition why would you work with that guy again


----------



## JR 137 (Apr 4, 2019)

Headhunter said:


> One thing I thought weird was Johnny was working with kreese again. Now probably that'll end up causing conflict but seriously he nearly choked the guy out after losing a competition why would you work with that guy again


I guess we’ll have to see how it comes about.


----------



## _Simon_ (Apr 4, 2019)

Headhunter said:


> New trailer people. Tbh while this does look good Daniel vs Johnny Johnny vs kreese etc but some of this seems more like a chuck Norris movie and honestly it doesn't promote martial arts in a good way with the school fights being that way idk it looks epic and exciting and of course I'll watch but seems they're going down more the action route than the character drama from the first series and the movies. But that could just be the way it's edited for the trailer


Ahhhhh that looks awesome... so wanna watch this... still can't believe Kreese is back... and that gave me goosebumps when Daniel and Johnny were about to fight, then the flashback to the tournament ahhhhrrrgh.....


----------



## Headhunter (Apr 9, 2019)

New scene released. Martin Kove is a great actor it's a shame he never got much chance to show it in the originals especially the third. I always thought there was an interesting story behind Kreese like why he developed his style that way. I watched an interview with him and he said a lot of his past is explained and it explains him founding cobra Kai and explores his relationship with Johnny and how he actually saw him as a son.


----------



## Headhunter (Apr 19, 2019)

Just saw a scene posted on Facebook that was apparently showed during an anniversary screening of karate kid. 


Spoilers below 





It was the first time Daniel saw Kreese obviously . Kreese said a line about "hey look the whole gangs back together well nearly all of us" (referencing miyagi being dead) then Daniel says. "You're lucky he's not here....how're your knuckles Kreese" (references him smashing his hands up when trying to punch miyagi and you can see Kreese is pissed about that comment. Looks awesome


----------



## Headhunter (Jan 2, 2020)

Old thread but found this and didn't think it was worth a new thread, but a deleted scene from season one with Johnny arguing with a Bjj guy. Funny scene, but obvious why it wasn't included


----------



## _Simon_ (Jan 2, 2020)

Headhunter said:


> Old thread but found this and didn't think it was worth a new thread, but a deleted scene from season one with Johnny arguing with a Bjj guy. Funny scene, but obvious why it wasn't included


Hahahaha, yep could see why they didn't add it, but wow, got a laugh outta that XD

(Johnny so would've won that fight  )


----------



## Headhunter (Jan 3, 2020)

_Simon_ said:


> Hahahaha, yep could see why they didn't add it, but wow, got a laugh outta that XD
> 
> (Johnny so would've won that fight  )


Yeah bjj guys would've gotten all pissy about it (I say that as a bjj guy myself and one who's already seen some get upset)

I dunno he's shown a weakness to a rear naked choke lol.


----------



## _Simon_ (Jan 3, 2020)

Headhunter said:


> Yeah bjj guys would've gotten all pissy about it (I say that as a bjj guy myself and one who's already seen some get upset)
> 
> I dunno he's shown a weakness to a rear naked choke lol.


I think it's sort of honest though, about how people do actually do this style vs style arguing, and how protective we get of our own style haha.

The "master" comment I could see would have caused an uproar XD


----------

